# Newbie Questions



## dookieboy (Oct 17, 2009)

Okay so I have been looking into getting a GTO or a Lemans ( If I have to hahaha) 1968 or 1969 model. What would I be paying price wise for a running, driveable one? Don't want a factory perfect one but not a rusty'd up one, proffered with a straight body. I'm pretty new to GTO's so any advice is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Lots to take into account.

Buying from a neighbor might only be 500 dollars.
Buying from a car lot 1500 and up depending on the level of restoration.

Look in the WTB/WTS section of this forum, check ebay or craigslist and keep asking questions in this forum.

Good Luck and Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm a relative noob to the classics myself, but have learned a LOT from the guys on this forum, you picked a good one.

I can say i paid 3700 for my 68 lemans convertible. The avatar is the car as i bought it. It had severe rust issues in the rear quarter panels and has been (basically) a frame on restoration project. You have the right idea looking for a rustless car, i wish you the best of luck finding one. as for price, my brother in law's father who's restored numerous cars told me "if you pay now what the car cost new and it runs and drives, you got a good deal"


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

xcmac26 said:


> ....as for price, my brother in law's father who's restored numerous cars told me "if you pay now what the car cost new and it runs and drives, you got a good deal"


That theory only works if the car is old enough. I don't think anyone would pay $32-33K for a 04-06 GTO.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

you must have missed this part of his post...1968 or 1969 model.

just hold onto that 04-06 GTO, eventually holden will want one for a museum somewhere.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

it will pay off in the long run if you are able to buy a car from southern california or arizona the amount of money you will save with a rust free car will be huge


----------



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

You are better off buying as "much" car as you can, even if the car is over your budget in the long run it will cost you less. Ask me how I know.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

crustysack said:


> it will pay off in the long run if you are able to buy a car from southern california or arizona the amount of money you will save with a rust free car will be huge


or west tx. there was a GTO assembly line in either arlen or arlington tx. nice and dry.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

xcmac26 said:


> you must have missed this part of his post...1968 or 1969 model.


Er, no. My comment was on the only partial validity of the statement itself. Granted, my use of a 04-06 GTO was a bad eample. Both I and the 05 will be gone long before Holden calls for it. I'm no noob to classics. I presently have a 64 Grand Prix and have owned a 1970 Datsun 240Z, a 70 Duster 340 6 pak, 66 Mustang GT, and a few others. In that era there's probably more truth to the statement. As you move into and through the 70s, not so much.....


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just joking with you there HP, don't get upset about it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

xcmac26 said:


> Just joking with you there HP, don't get upset about it.


No problem, I'm not upset. Just letting y'all know I wasn't some young 04-06 owner hyjacking the thread. (Well, my 64 GP would give me at least an honorary pass, wouldn't it?)


----------

